# 2016 Weekend Meet Date



## smokin monkey (Aug 10, 2015)

Decision time for the 2016 Weekend Meet.

This will be done democraticly by ALL Memebers of the UK Group.

The dates are,
15-16 July 2016
22-23 July 2016
29-30 July 2016

Please copy dates then enter 1 next to for first choice, 2 for second choice and 3 for third choice.

An can you use the Poll Above as this will give members a visual.

Voting for this will end Thursday 13th August 2015 @ 17.00

The date with the lowest total will be the Date the Members have chosen.

A PM will be sent out to every member, with a link to this Thread.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 10, 2015)

15-16 July 2016 3
22-23 July 2016 2
29-30 July 2016 1


----------



## wade (Aug 10, 2015)

15-16 July 2016 2
22-23 July 2016 1
29-30 July 2016 3

Preference loaded but I can actually make any of the dates

I have voted


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 10, 2015)

15-16 July 2016 3
22-23 July 2016 2
29-30 July 2016 1


----------



## steve johnson (Aug 10, 2015)

15-16 July 2016. 3
22-23 July 2016. 2
29-30 July 2016. 1


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 10, 2015)

Any for me


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 10, 2015)

Gav, can you please put down your preference, so your vote can be counted. 

Thanks Steve


----------



## resurrected (Aug 10, 2015)

15-16 July 2016 3
22-23 July 2016 2
29-30 July 2016 1

15-16 July 2016 is a definite no for us as it's the Upton Blues Festival.


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 10, 2015)

Right, I've voted for all the dates in the poll (it allows you to) as I don't have any problem with any weekend being a government artist these days. If you want a preference I'll just go with the flow of the majority which is at the minute

15-16 July 2016. 3
22-23 July 2016. 2
29-30 July 2016. 1

But I'd hate that someone couldn't go due to my preference which really dosen't matter. And if you can understand all that, good cos I can't... :)


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 11, 2015)

15-16 July 2016. 3
22-23 July 2016. 2
29-30 July 2016. 1


----------



## smokewood (Aug 11, 2015)

15-16 July 2016  1st choice
22-23 July 2016 2nd choice
29-30 July 2016 3rd Choice

I have voted


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 12, 2015)

My Vote

15-16 July 2016. 3
22-23 July 2016. 2
29-30 July 2016. 1

Sorry Guys thought I had done this yesterday with the Tick Boxes


----------



## resurrected (Aug 12, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> My Vote
> 
> 15-16 July 2016. 3
> 
> ...



Late to the party but like a bad penny always turns up :yahoo:


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 12, 2015)

yeah everyone's waiting for my dates cos they know its going to be Party Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now you will see the rush


----------



## resurrected (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks like it's going to be the last weekend.  

Definitely the preferred date for us. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bobbobbbq (Aug 13, 2015)

1.15-16 July 1
1.22-23 July 2
1.29-30 July 3.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 13, 2015)

VOTING HAS NOW CLOSED!


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 13, 2015)

So can I book now?


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 13, 2015)

Easy Tiger! Let me send a PM to Group Leads, for their Approval. Then i will contact the site and let them know. When thats done you can book, the site will then know where to place you. quick question, are you caravanning, Camping or renting a pod?

Steve


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 13, 2015)

It'll be a pod for me


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 13, 2015)

A Podder!!!


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 13, 2015)

Preferably lined with Kingspan... My 'purring' is legendary.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 13, 2015)

Your in the right place! Pod Purring,  they will be holding the World Championships for purring that weekend!


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 13, 2015)

They'll think I'm a ringer.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 13, 2015)

Sorry Members, we still have not had approval yet from all Group Leads for the 2016 meet.


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 13, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Sorry Members, we still have not had approval yet from all Group Leads for the 2016 meet.


So what was the point of the voting IF it has to be decided by the group leads ???


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 13, 2015)

I want to see EVERY Da** one of you there next year!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   This is FANTASTIC!  The Group is growing faster than I can keep up.  New members on a daily basis.  GREAT!  Welcome  to you all!  Keep Smokin.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 14, 2015)

[emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## wade (Aug 14, 2015)

Osprey2 said:


> So what was the point of the voting IF it has to be decided by the group leads ???


We are not "deciding" it. We are just checking the results carefully and having them verified by the independent adjudicator. The voting officially ended yesterday and so the officially ratified result should be out today. The slight delays are due to us ensuring that all of the postal votes have been correctly counted and resolving any disputes over spoiled ballot papers.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 14, 2015)

Members of the UK Group have voted for the weekend of 29-30 July 2016 as the date for next years Meet.

Please visit http://www.uk-smf.co.uk/Weekend.html for the link to book camping.

Once again, thank you to all the members who voted and we will see you 29-30 July 2016


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 14, 2015)

To book camping, you will have to call the site as you can not book on the website yet.  01526 353710


----------



## wade (Aug 14, 2015)

If you are reserving your pitches then Pitch 83 has now been booked as the cooking pitch and we have Steve and Danny in 84 and 82 respectively. I am booked in Sky Lodge 4.

When booking your pitches it would probably be convenient for you to get close to the cooking area, however the site is not massive and everywhere is within a 2 minute walk.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 14, 2015)

Visual Guide of Campsite.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 14, 2015


----------



## euromir (Aug 16, 2015)

Whoops missed the vote.......


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 16, 2015)

Euromir said:


> Whoops missed the vote.......


Are you coming is the big question? If you are what would you like to see, what format for the weekend?


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 16, 2015)

we will be there but cant book pitches till next year


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 17, 2015)

ewanm77 said:


> we will be there but cant book pitches till next year


 Hi Ewanm have you phoned to book? They took my telephone booking?


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 17, 2015)

Can't do anything till we know what days Tanya can get off work. I don't want to book 4 days then have to cancel some of them


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 17, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Are you coming is the big question? If you are what would you like to see, what format for the weekend?


Just some ideas for a couple of demos.

How about a kids Q to get mum and dad interested too?

How to.......  make a fatty?

How to.........Injection techniques and basic rubs

How to.........Snake and Minion methods shown

How to........ Use temp probes like a ET733 and safe temps to cook to - Hygiene

How to........ Build a UDS

How to.........Do Dirty steaks

How to.........use an AMNPS

How to ........Cook something unusual on a BBQ

Get the site to put something on their website or on their booking confirmations mentioning the weekend


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi Kiska, some good ideas.
Kids Q, I talked to Ewanm on the Sunday afternoon of this years meet and we talked about Kids Q. Get the kids in at Dinner time, then they will want to come back at night bringing Mum & Dad.

I have two simple ideas for them Spiral Dogs :sausage:













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 17, 2015






I have ordered some plastic cutters to do these, Also you can make   Octopus Dogs, or Other Shapes.

Dessert, S'mores 













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 17, 2015






We can look through the other ideas.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 17, 2015)

Corn dogs!!!


----------



## jockaneezer (Aug 17, 2015)

Don't want to piss on anyone's chips but if you want to do Kids Q, you're probably opening a can of worms, you'll have to go down the CRB route more than likely and God knows what else including insurance ? 
Personally I think it's a great idea but elf 'n' 
safety these days is ruining everything.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 17, 2015)

Point taken on board!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






May be a "Do your own skewer, pizza or burger" and watch Uncle Wade cook it????????


----------



## wade (Aug 17, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Point taken on board!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't a burger on a skewer usually called a Kebab? (A Kabob to our US friends)


----------



## wade (Aug 17, 2015)

jockaneezer said:


> Don't want to piss on anyone's chips but if you want to do Kids Q, you're probably opening a can of worms, you'll have to go down the CRB route more than likely and God knows what else including insurance ?
> 
> safety these days is ruining everything.


I have checked with our Child Safety Officer and she does not think that CRB/DBS will be an issue. What we will be doing will be on par with other voluntary events (something like a church fete) and providing nobody has the opportunity to be alone with any of the children then we will be fine - especially if we ask parents to be present too.


----------



## jockaneezer (Aug 17, 2015)

Wade said:


> I have checked with our Child Safety Officer and she does not think that CRB/DBS will be an issue. What we will be doing will be on par with other voluntary events (something like a church fete) and providing nobody has the opportunity to be alone with any of the children then we will be fine - especially if we ask parents to be present too.


It was just a thought after the first year with that young kid and the photos, Val has CRB clearance for her work so maybe she could 'oversee' if the need arose, but definately better to get the parents involved, we don't want to end up as a creche for the day !


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 17, 2015)

Yes we will ask for parents to be in attendance.

I am sure Wade, Joyce have this CRB Checks and Jill has it as well. So that's four.


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 17, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Yes we will ask for parents to be in attendance.
> 
> I am sure Wade, Joyce have this CRB Checks and Jill has it as well. So that's four.


I've got 2 so theres 6   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Personally I think that the kids parents are there is more important than who's got a CRB (is it not DBS now? )


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 17, 2015)

Me too, and yes it is a DBS check


----------



## wade (Aug 18, 2015)

Unfortunately CRBs are company specific whereas DBS's are not. For anyone with a CRB it only covers them within the organisation for which it was registered. I was also informed that if you hold a CRB with an organisation you cannot then apply for a DBS within the same organisation and have to wait until you move on to pastures new. If you start working for another organisation in addition though you can then hold both.

The whole CRB mechanism was a nightmare from the time it was originally conceived and simply looked like a revenue stream for the government. At least the DBS's are more logical.

So long as we remain as a voluntary organisation whose prime purpose is not to supervise children and remain as a group then it is not an issue. Also if the parents are there then they are classified as supervising their children.

You may not realise that "children" are classified as anyone under the age of 18 for CRB/DBS, so technically any of these considerations would apply to even the older "children" that may come along to one of the meets. I know that I am frequently mistaken as being under age but I would like you reassure you that I am not so dont't think you need to get DBS'd on my account


----------



## euromir (Aug 18, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Are you coming is the big question? If you are what would you like to see, what format for the weekend?


I certainly plan to, but very difficult to be 100% with my life, its very fluid..... lol


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 19, 2015)

I have a scouts merit badge for knots?? Any good?


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 19, 2015)

They reckon a couple of Imodium tightens things up less fluid[emoji]128518[/emoji]


----------

